# McCain is in trouble



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I posted most of the story, but go to the site and watch the video. A man calls McCain a treasonous liar. I hope the recall the fool and send him packing.

For the full story: http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government ... unbecoming



> Official Arizona GOP Body Passes Formal Rebuke of John McCain
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

